# Advice wanted on a second opinion on a vet



## HollyJoyce (26 June 2016)

Iv been having trouble with my gelding now for 4 months as I was riding and randomly in the middle of our dressage practice at home he started flexing his head to the left. It got worse to the point he would just want to go round in circles. Had his teeth checked he only had them done at Christmas this is 3 months later, they were sharp at the back. But no improvement when ridden. Vet recommended a good physio which we have done. He was right through his lumber glutes and hamstring mainly on the left. He's had 4 months physio every two weeks and ground work and he has improved massively however physio thought it was time or a saddle. Saddler came out (getting a made to measure) however jumped on the walk was okay.. But as soon as I asked him to trot he was flexing his head left again no different. However he's having teeth problems again vet back out Monday but has anyone experienced anything like this similar ? 
-not lame 
-barefoot trim every 6 weeks 
-up to date on al jabs 
-worse on the left rein 
-funny me picking his back left hind up and also clicks when I do this 
-5years old Friesian gelding 

Any help would be much appreciated vets back out this week but be interesting to see your thoughts


----------

